# Zucchini Spaghetti and Sausage



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2016)

Vegan style of course:


----------



## ICE (Sep 6, 2016)

One lunch story deserves another.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 6, 2016)

Enjoyed that video!!!'

Soy based sausage?  I try and avoid soy based any food. Man boobs, thyroid issues, etc..


----------



## cda (Sep 6, 2016)

now that looks good!!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 29, 2016)

I love my coned Zucchini slicer.......use it all the time.  Yum!


----------



## david00 (Oct 19, 2016)

That looks great.


----------

